# Reverse light on not blinking



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a 2002 prairie 650 and tge reverse light stays on
I started it up yesterday an tge reverse light came on an I backed it out of the garage to check it out more an also noticed the 4x4 wont work either so I shut it off an turn it back on an the lights off an 4x4 works an after 10 seconds tge light comes right back on I checked the two L shaped connectors behind the coolant bottle they make no difference plugged in or disconnected I also checked the battery connections checked the diode by the shifter an body know how to check the black square box (ecu maybe) not the CDI box 
Can any body help me out here im lost

650 prairie, jet kit , 2" lift, 3 2" snorkels, dynatec cdi, 28" silverbacks


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Anybody? 

650 prairie, jet kit , 2" lift, 3 2" snorkels, dynatec cdi, 28" silverbacks


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

And today I mess with it some ab start an let it run for 20ins an it didnt come on .... go figure

650 prairie, jet kit , 2" lift, 3 2" snorkels, dynatec cdi, 28" silverbacks


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Lil help here ?

650 prairie, jet kit , 2" lift, 3 2" snorkels, dynatec cdi, 28" silverbacks


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

171 views an nobody know how to test that ecu box ?

650 prairie, jet kit , 2" lift, 3 2" snorkels, dynatec cdi, 28" silverbacks


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Do you have a manual that shows the electrical circuits? 
You said disconnecting the wire from the reverse sensor made no difference. That makes me think the reverse sensor is going bad. I don't know how the sensor works. But i imagine it's either normally open or normally closed to ground ( since there is only one wire on it). Try testing the sensor itself. It could be a wire that is skinned an intermittently touching the frame or something. I wouldn't assume it's the ecu till I tested the switch and the looked at the wiring harness good. 
Sorry, but there are rarely any easy fixes to electrical gremlins.


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Well disconnecting the wire from sensor will cause the light to not come on at all under normal conditions. I would say the wire that connects to the sensor is grounding out somewhere. Remove plastic and start tracing it down. Prolly something pinching it against the frame causing it to ground out and turn light on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you for the info guys 
Ill start the digging 

650 prairie, jet kit , 2" lift, 3 2" snorkels, dynatec cdi, 28" silverbacks


----------

